# STUPID PEOPLE - Zachary Guitars Friends



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

Look what kind e-mails I received from friends of this guy Alex from Zachary guitars:



First one from TED [email protected]

_I had to laugh when I saw your "optimized string set" page: Roter Custom Guitars

LOL! LOL! LOL! Great idea you've got there -- too bad it wasn't your idea and too bad that you stole it from Alex Cisky @ Zachary Guitars. 

I was among the first people in the world to try the Zachary Optimum Gauge guitar strings. We were onto thieves like you a long time ago when we predicted that people like you would start stealing Alex's idea and start calling it all your own. Even your write up on the strings is amazingly similar to Alex. 

The least you could do is have a little self-respect and decency and shoot Alex and email and tell him thanks for the invention.

You can do that here: zacharyguitars.com

It is a good thing that you have discovered string optimization -- your guitars really need it. 

Thanks,
Ted _



Second one from Jeffery Blain [email protected]

_I have been using Zachary Optimized String sets for years. You see, I am a long time loyal customer of Alex's, the true originator of Optimized String Sets. Personally, I find your site disgusting. Not only have you ripped off the idea, you have stole the explanation of the string optimization virtually verbatim from his web site, trying to claim intellectual credit for it. You will have to live with yourselves for your theft.

P.S.
I will personally begin visiting every newsgroup, blog etc... that I can think of to expose your theft of another man's intellectual property. Your secret will be revealed._


So what do you think ???
Do I need to do something with that or leave it ? They must be crazy, they are thinking it's some kind of invention or something. And that Alex was first who "discover" this and that Ted?? thinks he was first who played that kind of sets 
What do you think??


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 6, 2008)

That name rings a bell... didn't he claim to invent seven-string guitars or tapping or something equally stupid? Someone else here will know the facts, from from what I recall, this guy's an egomaniac, but largely harmless.


----------



## Jason (Mar 6, 2008)

Well.. A reference to were you found out about it may help  I mean it's not _your_ idea either.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 6, 2008)

That's Alex Gregory. I don't think they're the same people. On your website, do you actually claim to have invented optimum tension sets? Or do you just give an explanation of what it is? If you just explain what it is, tell these people to go fuck themselves and go take some reading comprehension courses. If you actually claim to invented it...well, that's a pretty bold claim.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you actually claim to invented it...well, that's a pretty bold claim.



I invented the question mark.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's Alex Gregory. I don't think they're the same people.



True, my mistake.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Well.. A reference to were you found out about it may help  I mean it's not _your_ idea either.



Yeah it may help if someone "found" this on his site or something. But I have so short time access to the net, so I was using "optimized" sets before that. And many of us just knew it's something wrong with that sets and changed them years before


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 6, 2008)

you should write an explanation as to why you´re doing the whole optimized string sets thing with your specific guitars, how you came up with the idea, and why ordinary sets are inferior... 

see them start whining like babies!

tell them back that you were, in fact, using it before you ever knew about the other guy, but you don´t claim that you invented it, or take credit for it, because it´s not a fucking invention...


----------



## nikt (Mar 6, 2008)

ask about patent number or else he can shut up. there is no other way to have rights for "invention" like this


----------



## Naren (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, "Stupid people" is a pretty description of those guys. 

Pretty ridiculous. It's not like you have a page on your site that says "I INVENTED OPTIMIZED STRING SETS!!!"


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Mar 6, 2008)

unless they have a patent for the exact design of what your using on you guitars tell them to fuck off, and if they do have a patent tell them to fuck off anyways just for being pricks about it


----------



## nikt (Mar 6, 2008)

Even if they have patent it has to be registred in Poland to have any claim like this


----------



## TimSE (Mar 6, 2008)

"You will have to live with yourselves for your theft." 
amde me laugh 

wat n00bs hah


----------



## Drew (Mar 6, 2008)

Zachary is a moron. 

I like the looks of one of his guitars, but he's SUCH a closed-minded asshole that I would never buy one simply because I don't want to have to deal with them.


----------



## plyta (Mar 6, 2008)

Zachary invented teh internets.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 6, 2008)

Stfu up n00b, the FSM invented teh intarweb.


----------



## plyta (Mar 6, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Stfu up n00b, the FSM invented teh intarweb.



Zachary invented panties as well, didn't you know?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 6, 2008)

hm....maybe if you used a word other than "optimized" it would be better...go with something else that means the same thing, but it might help get some of the Zachary douches off your back.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> you should write an explanation as to why you´re doing the whole optimized string sets thing with your specific guitars, how you came up with the idea, and why ordinary sets are inferior...



Yeah, I think I have to do that and I will write about that situation, that all readers can know about that 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> hm....maybe if you used a word other than "optimized" it would be better...go with something else that means the same thing, but it might help get some of the Zachary douches off your back.



It's nice option, I have to think about that, thanks 


and...
thank you for all replies, really, but they want to start some kind of war - WHO WAS FIRST 

read this
Zachary Optimum Gauges Guitar Bass Strings

If you can ask, please send some e-mails to him about that what you think to make him even more angry, that will be very interesting WAR


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 6, 2008)

Just rewrite the page you have on your site, it really looks like you copy and pasted it from his site. Then link his page and link the giant string thread here on sevenstring.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 6, 2008)

What a fucking douche. I like optimum tension sets, but it is NOT the most important aspect of the strings I choose.

"Fuck, I'm using a 14 gauge Phospher Bronze set tuned standard on my electric, but god damn, at least it's optimum tension."


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Just rewrite the page you have on your site, it really looks like you copy and pasted it from his site. Then link his page and link the giant string thread here on sevenstring.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 6, 2008)

Reading the responses on his site I have one question: Is ZOG like a cult or something?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Just rewrite the page you have on your site, it really looks like you copy and pasted it from his site. Then link his page and link the giant string thread here on sevenstring.



Maybe I should do it, but I didn't copy or something his site. It's hard to tell about optimization without examples etc, so there will be always some similarities  
Also If I change something in look there will be some kind of "proof" I stole something and now I make it "new" cause I want to erase similarities.
I think it will be better for me to leave it and write some more explanation with links or something.


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Reading the responses on his site I have one question: Is ZOG like a cult or something?



If you have to ask, you're not a _real _guitar player, YOU IDIOT.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 6, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> If you have to ask, you're not a _real _guitar player, YOU IDIOT.



 I'm just asking, cause I ain't standin' at no airport playing a tambourine in orange robes, dude :krishna:


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I'm just asking, cause I ain't standin' at no airport playing a tambourine in orange robes, dude :krishna:



Good, because Zachary Guitars invented the robe, tambourine and airport and they command some hefty royalties.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought the whole progressively increasing tension idea was like, common sense.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Reading the responses on his site I have one question: Is ZOG like a cult or something?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 6, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Good, because Zachary Guitars invented the robe, tambourine and airport and they command some hefty royalties.



Good thing I invented intellectual property hew:


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2008)

hey Seb, you want a different word then "optimized"?

Calibrated. ooooh. .

yeah those guys sound like pricks. its not rocket science, and anyone who knows about the mechanics of a guitar would come up with it in due time.  to them.

ss.org petition for people to buy their optimized string sets elsewhere?


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Good thing I invented intellectual property hew:


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 6, 2008)

I would use "progressive". For one, progressive is more descriptive, whereas optimized is a loaded term, implying that it's the best. It is, IMO, but it's better to just not go down that road.

Progressively Increasing Tension Strings? PITS?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 6, 2008)

Zachary Guitars and the dude who runs it is a complete and utter douche bag. Fuck him. People have been using this idea for a very long time, he didn't invent shit, he just jumped at an opportunity to market it to a bunch of idiots who fall for every idea some guy with a website throws at them. Don't get me wrong, the progressively increasing tension idea is a great idea, but it's hardly some big secret that Zachary owns all of the rights to.

He's such a fucking ass when you ask him the actual gauges of the strings. "IT'S THE TENSION THAT MATTERS, N00B, NOT THE GAUGE!!!!11!!I'mghey!!!"

Well, the cat's out of the bag, douche. You change the 13 to a 13.5 and the 46 to a 49. OMG, all of your sekr3tz iz out!!!

Sorry, I really hate that site.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 6, 2008)

I find "your" ZOG string stuff disgusting, my uncle did that back in the 80's, i demand you take it down from you site, or call it BOG (Bobs Optimized Gauges)
i cant believe you would steal from him, ill get out the word about your evilness, you theif.

Unless you have a patent on it proving it was yours before the mid 80's (86 i think) you will be in some serious trouble. So what is you patent number?


lol thatb was my email to him


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 6, 2008)

that guy's site is so annoying it made me want to kill myself


----------



## kristallin (Mar 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that guy's site is so annoying it made me want to kill myself



Even I  at his web "design" skills.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 6, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Even I  at his web "design" skills.


it suffers from bold neon colour syndrome


----------



## msherman (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, his Z-2T design sure looks inspired by my original Alien design.
I could name at least 50 Luthiers that preceed him on his string theory.
The only thing Zachary has invented is Pathological lying.


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2008)

msherman said:


> The only thing Zachary has invented is Pathological lying.




and he didn't even invent that


----------



## darren (Mar 6, 2008)

If Zachary's idea was truly original and worth staking a claim on, he should have filed for a patent on the concept. But chances are, somebody else already had prior art on it, so 

Optimized string gauges for equal tension isn't exactly rocket surgery.

You should call it:

*F*ixing *U*nbalanced *C*urrent *K*nowledge *Y*ielding *O*ptimal *U*sability.

I worked really hard on that one.


----------



## msherman (Mar 6, 2008)

You know, after viewing his site, he reminds me of Ed Roman


----------



## Naren (Mar 6, 2008)

budda said:


> and he didn't even invent that



He's trying his hand at revolutionizing it, though.


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 6, 2008)

darren said:


> *F*ixing *U*nbalanced *C*urrent *K*nowledge *Y*ielding *O*ptimal *U*sability.
> 
> I worked really hard on that one.



And it shows! 



msherman said:


> You know, after viewing his site, he reminds me of Ed Roman



Maybe you ought to make a neon-themed webpage describing your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

tell him that you thought tension was invented by god


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 7, 2008)

I invented god.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

darren said:


> *F*ixing *U*nbalanced *C*urrent *K*nowledge *Y*ielding *O*ptimal *U*sability.
> 
> I worked really hard on that one.



 that's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Naren (Mar 7, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I invented god.



I suspected as much. I can only hope you don't sue me for using God.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 7, 2008)

In Flames was right! "Man Made God"


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> tell him that you thought tension was invented by god





Desecrated said:


> I invented god.



just tell them "The bald dude at the oxygen bar owns tension, by proxy"


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 7, 2008)

The worst part about Zachary's site is the intentional use of such terms as "Fender Custom Shop" and the like in the headers of his individual pages so as to scour more hits.

That, and the fact that it's calculated and designed to piss you off.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> That, and the fact that it's calculated and designed to piss you off.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> just tell them "The bald dude at the oxygen bar owns tension, by proxy"


----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you guys 

btw I invented air, but I let Dececrated to sell only Oxygen, rest will be mine, cause I'm so evil


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 7, 2008)

You may have invented air, but zepp88 invented breathing


----------



## kristallin (Mar 7, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You may have invented air, but zepp88 invented breathing



But JJ perfected heavy breathing, especially when... you know... :shudder:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 7, 2008)

Sebastian - don't give the guy who runs Zachary or any of his minions a shred of your time. He's a close minded asshole. His underlings troll forums like this one and Project Guitar looking for posts against him so he can post them on his front page and attempt to belittle people. He's LONG been a subject of hate at Project Guitar. Not sure if you read WHY his headstock is better than every other one on the market - it's a good read.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Zach, Your philosophy is similar to mine and millions of others: If you think you have to explain it, they will not understand. Don't bother finishing this page . . . WE KNOW~! Brian C.

I saw the link on your page as to why you hate handcrafted custom guitars and I too, a guitar builder, understand that concept without your spelling it out for me. In a sentence, it's exactly why I hate your guitars.

More clearly, here's my opinion. Every honest guitar maker will admit that even with the finest craftmanship and expensive materials one cannot predict the sound of a guitar before it is strung up. It is impossible to create a sound in your head, then build a guitar to sound that way unless your 'sound-vision' is of low fidelity or flexible to interpretation.

I read of your innovations and they are stupid. The reason a neck SHOULD be thinner at the nut-end and thicker by the body is because your hand is extended when out at the end of the neck. Ergonomics dictates that you should compensate for the player's shoulder-wrist angle-which does not move in a hydralic-jack type motion, but rather changes to a less efficient position of leverage as the hand gets further from the body.

The bolt-neck joint with threads into the body is also retarded--not an innovation on the fender design, especially if your neck joint is as tight as you say it is.

Oh, and that 'busywood' top. You've got to be kidding if you're going to give me some purist-tone attitude about that piece of shit. It looks kind of cool and I'm sure it sounds ok (as basically any well built guitar would). But if you are going to rant about a plastic finish, you got to consider phase relationships and glue joints too.

You are full of shit. Maybe you need your psychotic psychobable to sell your guitars. It seems to be working for you, but just so you know, there are those of us out there that know you are full of shit. There is no perfect guitar. Aside from straight-string pull, tight neck joint, accurate fretting, secure bridge mounting, quality materials/electronics, perfect fretting/setup, and thin glue joints--there are no innovations which one electric guitar apart from another, handmade or not. Getting the right resonant/phase relationships between neck and body is intuitive guesswork--at best. On a classical guitar, one can make modifications to the bracing dimensions to account for flaws, but on a solid body, it's luck of the draw-unless you go around trying 10 different necks with each body.

Human touch, if it is a factor, is present in all handmade guitars. I've heard factory made guitars-- carvins, fenders, and gibsons that sound as good as any handmade guitar after a good fretdressing. Oh, and your maintenance/owners manual--you are such a tool .... Jason
jason wehr [email protected]



post on his website


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 7, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Sebastian - don't give the guy who runs Zachary or any of his minions a shred of your time. He's a close minded asshole. His underlings troll forums like this one and Project Guitar looking for posts against him so he can post them on his front page and attempt to belittle people. He's LONG been a subject of hate at Project Guitar. Not sure if you read WHY his headstock is better than every other one on the market - it's a good read.



I think it's time for JJ to suit up in his spandex's and pay this man a visit.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2008)

Those people from Zachary Club are some freaks, I received till today at least 10 mails witch exactly the same sentences and sense  Those folks are not even creative enough to write me something more than few words.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

start telling them youre going to help them sue each other for stealing each others words/thoughts


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2008)

This guy's website almost makes Ed Roman's look like a masterpiece of HTML. Why is it that all nutjobs need a 5,000 color, single scrolling page to blather their nonsense?

Edit: I wonder if it's ugly so that it matches his guitars.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 8, 2008)

You know, I seriously like his website. It's hilarious.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 8, 2008)

His website looks like a bad pr0n site  progressive tension strings set have been used since like forever anyway


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 8, 2008)

Ishan said:


> His website looks like a bad pr0n site  progressive tension strings set have been used since like forever anyway



:agree: That's why all this is so ridiculous. I'm pretty certain the whole reason he came up with that 'GAUGES DON'T MATTER!!! ONLY TENSION MATTERZ IDIOT!!!!' crap was because people would just go and buy the equivalent tension sets as individual strings from their local guitar store rather than paying for his 'revolutionary' packages.
It reminds me of that time Michael Angelo sent an email to the webmaster of Insane Guitar telling him to remove a lesson that featured an arpeggio fingering he'd 'invented'...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 8, 2008)

I used progressive tension before I knew what progressive tension WAS!!! 

What a spectacular wanker...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 8, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> It reminds me of that time Michael Angelo sent an email to the webmaster of Insane Guitar telling him to remove a lesson that featured an arpeggio fingering he'd 'invented'...



holy fuckballs, seriously!?


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 8, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Yeah, I think I have to do that and I will write about that situation, that all readers can know about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh that's simple, He hates digital amps, cnced guitars (calls them cookie cutter guitars), any kind of finish that's not natural or tinted, etc.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2008)

this guy hates digital amps? lol well he's using a computer, he's already a hypocrite


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> this guy hates digital amps? lol well he's using a computer, he's already a hypocrite


 
he believes you can only capture the true tone of his guitars in a tube amp. digital amp meaning line 6, not digital technology.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> holy fuckballs, seriously!?



Yeah,that was my friend joel who runs insaneguitar.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Mar 9, 2008)

msherman said:


> You know, after viewing his site, he reminds me of Ed Roman



I thought the exact same thing.

Fuck that guy. His guitars are stupid. He's stupid. His website is stupid. His whole fucking worthless community is stupid.

They should do the guitar world a favor and all go drown in a boat.


----------



## darren (Mar 9, 2008)

Who gives a shit who was first?

As i said before, the only legitimate claim in being "first" with a technical concept that is a useful improvement of existing technology would be a patent. 

I don't see anything anywhere that says Zachary "invented" optimized tension or optimized string gauges, so as far as i'm concerned any claim he has over being the originator or the "inventor" of optimized gauges is absolutely irrelevant.

Besides, it's not like anyone is marketing or selling "optimized" strings as sets. Anyone can do the calculations (or look them up in any of the informative threads here) and go out and buy individual strings themselves. Even if Zachary _did have_ a patent on optimized string gauges, he would only be able to go after companies that use his calculations and sell sets that are "optimized" according to his procedure.

But he doesn't have a patent, so his claims are without basis.

He and his minions need to stop harassing everyone who follows up on the same idea. Nobody can "own" an idea.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Mar 9, 2008)

The way I see it, any string manufacturer that makes their gauge tensions know allows anyone to make "optimized" sets of strings.

What utter bullshit to assume anything else, sorry.


----------

